# E60 Touring model



## dennett (Mar 24, 2003)

What's the latest on the ETA of this model? If it's spring or later will it be an 05 model? Also does anyone know if we'll get the 530iT in the US this time around?? I just can't imagine paying $45k for a 184hp wagon and the 545iT will be out of my budget's reach.


----------



## dennett (Mar 24, 2003)

No one has any idea??
:dunno:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

dennett said:


> What's the latest on the ETA of this model? If it's spring or later will it be an 05 model? Also does anyone know if we'll get the 530iT in the US this time around?? I just can't imagine paying $45k for a 184hp wagon and the 545iT will be out of my budget's reach.


I have absolutely no idea what fantasy "model year" BMW NA will call it. It's due in September 2004, in the year of our lord.

Anyway, you (I guess you mean US market) got the 530i Touring last time, didn't you? V8, 3 litres?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

That was an E34, Andy. We only got a 525iT and 528iT (with standard tranny) and 540iT (slushie only) in the E39 generation.


----------



## dennett (Mar 24, 2003)

In the changeover from the 528i to the 530i in 01 the US market lost the 530iT, we only got the 525iT and 540iT. I've heard it said that we didn't get the 530iT due to the X5 3.0's release. :dunno: BMW had better not pull this on us again. I'll be in the market for an E60 530iT but if it's not brought to the US market we'll take our $45k elsewhere.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

dennett said:


> In the changeover from the 528i to the 530i in 01 the US market lost the 530iT, we only got the 525iT and 540iT. I've heard it said that we didn't get the 530iT due to the X5 3.0's release. :dunno: BMW had better not pull this on us again. I'll be in the market for an E60 530iT but if it's not brought to the US market we'll take our $45k elsewhere.


Even if they did bring the 530iT here, it would sticker for north of $55k, normally equipped.


----------



## dennett (Mar 24, 2003)

LA525iT said:


> Even if they did bring the 530iT here, it would sticker for north of $55k, normally equipped.


When I first read that I thought no way! But considering what many 530i's go for I'm sure the average transaction cost for a 530iT would be at or near $55k. I wouldn't be going wild with options and would most like go with ED so I think $45k for a 530iT wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

dennett said:


> When I first read that I thought no way! But considering what many 530i's go for I'm sure the average transaction cost for a 530iT would be at or near $55k. I wouldn't be going wild with options and would most like go with ED so I think $45k for a 530iT wouldn't be out of the question.


I didnt go wild with options on my E39 525iT. Only added Xenon, SP and PP and MSRP was over $45k (paid nothing close to that, though).

Add premium for E60, plus option choices (heck, you've got to at least get Xenons and the Premium Pack), plus premium for 530 over 525, you've gotta be over $55k. And figure first year out, they'll go for close to, if not right at, MSRP.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> That was an E34, Andy. We only got a 525iT and 528iT (with standard tranny) and 540iT (slushie only) in the E39 generation.


Ah, yes, quite right, sorry .


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

So why are there no actual photos of the e60 touring available? For the past few months, there have only been the p-shopped pics like you see here.

Anyone have any real facts about the e60 touring's engine choices, production dates, and whether a US-spec version will be sold?

[Dear BMW-NA, make sure you bring this model to the US!]


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The touring is probably coming out in June 2004 in Germany.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

atyclb said:


>


Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> The touring is probably coming out in June 2004 in Germany.


My salesman told me the same thing last Friday - he has already "seen pictures" and they will get some sort of demo after 02/2004. I mean, they will get to go and see it somewhere.

I will give him my 10D and tell him to get me a picture or 20. :eeps:

-


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

The article starts like this:
"At BMW, everyone is extremely satisfied of the success of the new sedan launched last summer. As of September, about 36,000 european customers have already taken delivery of the new 5-Series. These good numbers, that are common with new flagship models, are destined to continue..."

This is quite interesting. I though I read somewhere that Europeans were slow at adopting the new 5-Series, particularly in Germany...

They mentioned that the station is expected in April 05, at the same time as the new 6.

FrenchBoy



atyclb said:


>


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


>


So much for the bad look ass ...!

-


----------



## Ingimar (Oct 14, 2003)

Here is a video of it in testing. Sorry I can't remember where it came from originally.

http://bmwkraftur.pjus.is/iar/BMW-5-series-Estate-072003.mov

Not much detail can be seen, nice driving though.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

New pics in case anyone is interested.:eeps:


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

vexed said:


> New pics in case anyone is interested.:eeps:


Thanks :thumbup: Those are pretty clear shots.

FrenchBoy


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

not bad, rear side profile looks a lot like the current E46 wagon minus the tail lights.

maybe replacement for the wife wagon in a few years


----------

